# 1980 ranger bass boat... I think its a good deal.. you?



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 20, 2009)

So the husband of a friend offered me a shot at buying his old ranger before he posts it online. Its a 1980 with a 100 HP Johnson Javelin motor. He says the motor runs perfect, and he hasnt had any problems with it (my first concern). The boat itself is great for a beginner, with 2 livewells, dry storage, a midrange fish finder, and a minnkota foot controlled TM. Comes with a trailer, which isnt in the best shape, considering its from 1980, but I don't think its anything I can't handle. The carpet is brand new, and it comes with one new and one two year old battery, along with two brand new seats.

The one thing that does concern me are two small gel coat cracks on either side of the motor mount. Apparently the guy before him didn't think it was necessary to have a transom saver, and managed to put some cracks in it. However, the guy selling it to me know took it to two different fiberglass repair shops, and both told them it would be 5-600 to fix, but the boat was still structurally sound. One guy told him "well I can charge you 500 bucks to fix it, or you can put a 5 buck tube of silicone in there". So thats what hes been doing. I trust him, and I know he wouldnt rip me off, so I guess its not a problem. If I do end up buying it, I'll probably look for a cheaper way to fix it myself.

Anyways, for an 18ft ranger, 100hp johnson, TM, fishfinder, trailer, and some extras, he told me 1800 (and I think thats about as low as I can get him). What do you guys think? Its an ugly boat, but if I do end up buying it, I'm going to paint it and try to get it going as good as possible. But for now, it gets me back on the water, at a cool 45 mph.

So for 1800, would you buy it, considering you trust the guy? My biggest concern is that *it is* 30 year old fiber glass lol.


Thanks for the opinions, and sorry for the lengthy post.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 20, 2009)

cant really tell any details from the pictures on it, but for 1800 and it running good, id buy it


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Jump all over every square inch of the deck. If it has any soft spots, run. Tilt the motor up, stand on the cavitation plate, and bounce. If there is any transom flex, run. If there is any sign of even minor rot, or waterlogged foam/wood/fiberglass, run, don't walk. A 30 year old fiberglass boat is almost always asking for trouble, even if it is a Ranger. 

Be careful with those shops you trust. Putting a 5 buck tube of silicone in place of a 500 dollar repair is never right, and will probably lead to further problems later on. If you buy it, get it fixed later, or start looking for a newer glass rig, or older tin (tin rigs of age are no problem, glass rigs can be a big problem)


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 20, 2009)

$1800 for a 30 year old boat with transom cracks that needs a complete paint job and trailer refurb? I think I would pass.

You could sink a lot of money in a glass boat and easily have more invested in the thing than you would ever get back out of it. A 30 y/o boat is going to continue to degrade at an accellerating pace unless it is stored inside year round. I don't care how good / expensive cover you could put on it, water will get in somewhere.

I sold a glass boat about the same age last year that was in better shape with a bigger motor for less money (and was proud to be shed of it). They are an upkeep nightmare if not stored inside.


----------



## ben2go (Jul 20, 2009)

$1800 is about right for one in really good condition.The transom cracks worry me.It could be a simple gel coat crack or it could be structural.You could part it out and make a few $$ if you get it and it turns out to be a bad boat.That trailer referbished would get $500-700,motor with controls and gauges $1000-1500 depending on condition,seats without rips $30,trolling motor $150 give or take.


----------



## pbw (Jul 20, 2009)

Follow bassboy steps for checking out the boat. I also agree with Ben2go you could buy it and part it out...But first I would read... https://bbcboards.zeroforum.com/zerothread/199140


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 20, 2009)

thanks for the replies guys. I'll definitely beat the crap out of it before I commit to anything. I'm still going to try to talk him down, but I don't know how far I'll get.

I'd rather buy an old tracker (aluminum), but theyre going for around 3 grand. I just can't come up with that kind of money any time soon, and I want to get back on the water.


You guys really have me cautious though. I don't know much about fiberglass, but I'm assuming anything 30 years old isnt all that good...

Any other suggestions?

Thanks for the link btw pbw


----------



## ben2go (Jul 20, 2009)

pbw said:


> Follow bassboy steps for checking out the boat. I also agree with Ben2go you could buy it and part it out...But first I would read... https://bbcboards.zeroforum.com/zerothread/199140



The guy in that thread probably added around 200 to 250 pounds of unnesassary weight.He went way over board with the fiberglass and epoxy.He also used to thick of wood and didn't check his stinger placement to the deck cover.In the end he admits to cutting the deck floors to fit the deck cover over the fuel tank and to get it to sit back down where it lines up.Never put anything inside an unsupported hull.It will flex as his did and take on a possible dangerous shape.


----------



## ober51 (Jul 20, 2009)

dyeguy1212 said:


> thanks for the replies guys. I'll definitely beat the crap out of it before I commit to anything. I'm still going to try to talk him down, but I don't know how far I'll get.
> 
> I'd rather buy an old tracker (aluminum), but theyre going for around 3 grand. I just can't come up with that kind of money any time soon, and I want to get back on the water.
> 
> ...



I vote pass and keep searching craigslist every 20 minutes. Today I forgot to check, and there is a guy with two running 25 HP long shaft Johnsons for $250 each. I can't beat that with a stick, and I probably missed it since he said he is calling people back in the order they called. 

Stay aluminum, or your out of the TINboats club! JK with ya, but I go with the KISS principal myself.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 20, 2009)

ober, I have a strong feeling I should be taking your advice... I'm just craving the speed of a 100 horses so badly lol


----------



## ober51 (Jul 20, 2009)

dyeguy1212 said:


> ober, I have a strong feeling I should be taking your advice... I'm just craving the speed of a 100 horses so badly lol



I would never tell someone what to do - I just think that for that money, you can do better and safer. I just kept looking, and when I was determined to find something, I widened my search parameters and did find something right up my alley.

I know the need for speed, lol. But don't rush into something. There is no harm in inspecting the hell out of it, but I wouldn't buy the boat the day you inspect it. In fact, I'd leave my cash home to make sure until I really thought it over. You might have to drive, but I'd be willing to bet that within a few weeks you'll find something better. JMHO, though.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 20, 2009)

even better advice :lol: 

I have a feeling I'll end up walking. I was pretty excited about this boat, but I guess you guys are probably right. I'm going to go look at it Wednesday, so I guess we'll see. I fully plan on getting on the deck and trying to put my foot through it...


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 20, 2009)

dyeguy1212 said:


> I'm just craving the speed of a 100 horses so badly lol



100hp on an old glass boat that size is downright cathartic after having it on the tin rig in my signature. :twisted:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 20, 2009)

Heres another question for you guys. In what situation would you buy it? (cost, condition expected, etc)


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 22, 2009)

well guys, you were right. The interior sucked, and when i started jumping around, he made up some bs excuse to get me to stop. He coulda just told me my foot was about to go thru soggy plywood.


Guess I need to start listening to the more experienced boaters around here.... :wink:


----------



## dougdad (Jul 25, 2009)

PASS !!! LOOK HERE, AND SAVE YOURSELF ALLOT OF HEADACHE.!!

https://nmi.craigslist.org/boa/


----------



## cubanredneck (Jul 26, 2009)

you did the right thing " gel coat cracks" scare me. I had a baylinner (first mistake) with a 200 merc that every expert told me had Miner gel coat cracks they were actually stress cracks in the hull from the factory not using sufficient release agent in the mold. One day flying out of haulover park in Miami, crack the hull went and I sunk not a good thing. I should of none better and listened to my dad that has been building boats for over 40 years. Oh well lessons learned no more bayliners


----------

